# [grub]Cargar bootloader del vista desde grub?(cerrado)

## Magnum44

Buenas!

El otro día instalé el windos vista ese, el cual va como el culo en mi pc pero no me queda otra que tenerlo, y para ello desconecté los hdds donde tengo mis datos y gentoo instalado. La cosa es que no consigo configurar GRUB para que arranque el disco duro donde tengo el Vista instalado. La estructura de mis particiones es esta:

sda: Gentoo

sda1: /boot

sda2: swap

sda3: /

sda4: /home

sdb: Vista

sdb1: SO Vista

sdb2: particion inactiva (pretendo usarla de traspaso entre gentoo y vista)

hda: datos

hdb: datos

Este es mi grub.conf:

```
# cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.20-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 udev doscsi video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=791 splash=verbose,fadein,theme:emergence CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.20-gentoo-r8

title=Microsoft Windows Vista

rootnoverify (hd1,0)

chainloader +1

```

Y este el device.map de grub:

```
# cat /boot/grub/device.map

(hd0)   /dev/sda

(hd1)   /dev/sdb
```

He generado otro device.map por si acaso, pero sigue sin funcionar. El generado es así:

```

(fd0)   /dev/fd0

(hd0)   /dev/hda

(hd1)   /dev/hdb

(hd2)   /dev/sda

(hd3)   /dev/sdb
```

¿A alguien se le ocurre cómo tengo que hacer? No quería cargarme el bootloader de Vista ya que dicen que grub no soporta el arranque de Vista aún.

Gracias!

----------

## esteban_conde

Prueba esto:

 *Quote:*   

> title windows
> 
> map (hd0) (hd1)
> 
> map (hd1) (hd0)
> ...

 

----------

## Magnum44

Nop, no va, se me queda colgado sin mostrar ningún mensaje de error ni nada.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## esteban_conde

Si has puesto eso en menu.lst-->grub.conf entonces arranca con gentoo y ejecuta grub-install /dev/sda luego reinicia a ver si puedes entrar en windoces.

Asegurate de que nombras bien las particiones yo suelo usar fdisk -l para ver el listado de particiones, luego pasarlas a formato grub no suele dar problemas.

----------

## Magnum44

Acabo de reinstalar el grub desde un LiveCD y el resultado es el mismo, se sigue colgando el pc al intentar arrancar el bootloader del Vista.

¿Alguna idea más?

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> (fd0)   /dev/fd0
> 
> (hd0)   /dev/hda
> 
> (hd1)   /dev/hdb
> ...

 

Segun este device.map deberias cambiar en grub.conf todo lo que se refiere a la situacion de gentoo el cual estaria ahora en (hd2, ) y vista en (hd3,0) y no se si ahora vas a poder dar el cambiazo con map hd2 hd3 map hd3 hd2 pues este mapeo se hace para que windoces esté en el primer disco duro (vista no se si lo necesita pero sus hermanas menores sí).

----------

## Magnum44

joer, si que lo hacen complicado. A este paso acabaré enchufando y desenchufando el cable sata cada vez que quiera arrancar en Vista. Pfff...

Lo curioso de lo que me dices es que mi grub.conf sigue apuntado a hd0,0 para gentoo y sigue funcionando perfectamente, de hecho, si lo cambio por hd2,0 no va.

Se te ocurre alguna otra manera en que pueda arrancar el vista sin tener que andar desenchufando el cable?

Gracias.

----------

## esteban_conde

Veamos dijo un ciego, nunca mejor traido por que lo que voy a proponerte es un palo de ciego, desenchufa los discos que tienes en los zocalos IDE, entra en linux ejecuta grub-install y dime que device.map tienes despues de eso.

Por otra parte no estaria de más que montaras la particion de vista y vieras si esta NTLDR que es indispensable para arrancar ese sistema operativo.

----------

## Magnum44

¿A que te refieres con NTLDR? es un fichero? este es el raiz de la particion de windows:

```
tower windows # ls

Archivos de programa  config.sys              hiberfil.sys  ProgramData    $Recycle.Bin               Users

autoexec.bat          Documents and Settings  pagefile.sys  Program Files  System Volume Information  Windows

```

En cuanto a lo de hacer grub-install con los IDE desconectados, estoy casi seguro de que el resultado va a ser algo así como: 

```
(hd0)   /dev/sda

(hd1)   /dev/sdb
```

Porque cuando instalé gentoo, tenía desconectados los hdds IDE por seguridad de no meter la pata y cargarme los datos. Voy a probar de todas maneras...

Hasta ahoraaaaa!

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> SERVIDOR esteban # mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/dos
> 
> SERVIDOR esteban # cd /mnt/dos
> 
> SERVIDOR dos # ls
> ...

 

Deberias tener un archivo como ese en el disco donde instalaste vista.

Y es seguro que lo tienes si puedes arrancar windows cuando tienes ese disco solo.

Si no ves el directorio windows en ese listado, es por que tengo una particion en hdb1 de medio giga y windows está en hdb2  y al instalarse w2k crea los archivos de arranque en esa particion, mi caso es muy parecido al tuyo, las diferencias son esa particion fat y que mis dos discos son IDE.

----------

## Magnum44

Pues parece que no lo tengo y el disco duro arranca bien, voy a probar a ver desenchufando los hdds de gentoo. Si no, creo que lo único que me queda es meter el cd de windows e intentar "reparar" el bootloader. Lo que es cargarme GRUB con el loader de Vista y luego machacar este a su vez, pero tenía entendido que era más fácil teniendo el vista en otro hdd con su bootloader y todo...

----------

## i92guboj

 *Magnum44 wrote:*   

> Pues parece que no lo tengo y el disco duro arranca bien, voy a probar a ver desenchufando los hdds de gentoo. Si no, creo que lo único que me queda es meter el cd de windows e intentar "reparar" el bootloader. Lo que es cargarme GRUB con el loader de Vista y luego machacar este a su vez, pero tenía entendido que era más fácil teniendo el vista en otro hdd con su bootloader y todo...

 

Si no lo tuvieras, no arrancaría. No tengo un Windows a mano para mirarlo, pero seguramente esté oculto. Por tanto, si miras con el comando "dir", posiblemente tengas que hacerlo usando "dir /a" o cualquiera que sea la opción para ver los archivos ocultos.

----------

## Magnum44

Vale, teniais razón, me debí de cargar algo con el qtparted cuando el otro dia estube trasteando en las particiones de ese hdd. Ya he reparado el bootloader del windows vista, pero sigue sin aparecer el NTLDR:

```
# ls -al

total 3451868

dr-x------  1 root root       4096 may 27 18:46 .

drwxr-xr-x 16 root root       4096 may  3 13:38 ..

dr-x------  1 root root          0 may 13 16:18 Archivos de programa

-r--------  1 root root         24 sep 18  2006 autoexec.bat

dr-x------  1 root root       4096 may 27  2007 Boot

-r--------  1 root root     438840 oct 31  2006 bootmgr

-r--------  2 root root         10 sep 18  2006 config.sys

dr-x------  1 root root          0 oct 31  2006 Documents and Settings

-r--------  1 root root 1610149888 may 27 19:19 hiberfil.sys

-r--------  1 root root 1924071424 may 27 19:19 pagefile.sys

dr-x------  1 root root       4096 may 13 16:18 ProgramData

dr-x------  1 root root       8192 may 27 19:16 Program Files

dr-x------  1 root root          0 may 13 16:25 $Recycle.Bin

dr-x------  1 root root       4096 may 27 19:17 System Volume Information

dr-x------  1 root root       4096 may 13 16:23 Users

dr-x------  1 root root      16384 may 27 19:20 Windows

```

Y evidentemente sigue sin arrancar desde GRUB.

Graaaaaacias a todos!

Por cierto, que alivio volver a mi Gentoo despues de estar en el vista ese, dios q cosa mas recargada y poco user friendly   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## i92guboj

Es extraño, la verdad es que no tengo experiencia alguna con vista (ni planeo tenerla), así que no se si se sigue usando NTLDR o no. Estaba con el chip de XP y por eso di la respuesta de arriba.   :Laughing: 

----------

## Noss

No se si te servirá de ayuda, pero yo tengo el vista en u hd y en otro el gentoo, y no tengo que poner nada especial en e boot.conf para que arranque el disco duro con el vista.... Si necesitas que mire algo y te pegue la info dilo y lo hago, a ver si así puedes averiguar que te pasa..

un saludo

----------

## Magnum44

Pues te agradecería que explicases un poco más. ¿Arrancas con GRUB el Vista o arrancas Gentoo con el bootloader de Vista? Yo es que ya no se que más hacer, he intentado instalar el XP pero es que se me ha petado la disketera y no puedo meterle el driver de la controladora SATA, si es que estoy cogido por todos lados... esto es un cachondeo. Viva GENTOO y la madre que lo parió, pa que luego digan que instalar windows es facil.

----------

## sefirotsama

TE paso mi grub.con (con vista y funciona).

Adaptalo a tus discos duros y particiones y si no furula sigue el manual de errores de grub de la documentaciÃ³n. Es como un XP sin mayor problema.

 *Quote:*   

> timeout 10
> 
> default 0
> 
> splashimage=(hd0,1)/splash/black.xpm.gz
> ...

 

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> itle Microsoft Chousta Windows Vista Plaggiate
> 
> rootnoverify (hd0,0)
> 
> makeactive
> ...

 Nota la diferencia con  *Quote:*   

> title windows
> 
> map (hd0) (hd1)
> 
> map (hd1) (hd0)
> ...

 

Se mapea el disco duro 2 sobre el uno y viceversa solo si W$ esta en el segundo disco duro instalado, tu no lo necesitas.

----------

## ZaPa

Yo recuerdo que leí por ahí que al windows vista le hicierón eso; para no poder mostrar un gestor de arranque; pero más tarde vi que eso ya se lo havian cargado, no estoi muy informado ya que no tengo windows en mi pc pero estoi seguro de que leí eso, que lo hicierón para no poder arrancar con multiples sistemas operativos.

Informate con el tio google aver que te dice.

Saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Yo recuerdo que leí por ahí que al windows vista le hicierón eso; para no poder mostrar un gestor de arranque;

 

Anda dando vueltas por las redes P2P una version de Vista que incluye cr#ck. 

No me puse a analizar como funciona exactamente pero durante el arranque:

1 - Bootea a DOS

2 - Desde DOS carga Grub

3 - De alguna manera desde Grub carga windows...

Me parece que lo de la proteccion contra otros gestores de arranque es una fabula solamente.

Saludos!

----------

## Noss

 *Magnum44 wrote:*   

> Pues te agradecería que explicases un poco más. ¿Arrancas con GRUB el Vista o arrancas Gentoo con el bootloader de Vista? Yo es que ya no se que más hacer, he intentado instalar el XP pero es que se me ha petado la disketera y no puedo meterle el driver de la controladora SATA, si es que estoy cogido por todos lados... esto es un cachondeo. Viva GENTOO y la madre que lo parió, pa que luego digan que instalar windows es facil.

 

Arranco tanto el vista como gentoo con el grub, cuando instaé el vista me destrozó el el sector de arranque como todos los windows, que dan por hecho que son el único so que tienes en el sitema... Pero arranqué desde un diquete o un livecd e hice un grub-install /dev/sda y listo, puedo arrancar los dos sistemas sin problema alguno... Esta noche sin falta cuando llegue a mi casa o si me es posible antes te pongo mi grub.conf por si te sirve de ayuda. Decirte que el vista está en un hd y gentoo en otro los dos son SATA y los tengo configurados en la bios como AHCI... No creo que esto tenga mucho ver.. pero te lo digo por si acaso te ayuda a descubrir algo. Pues lo dicho según pueda te pego mi grub.conf

suerte!

EDIT: Mira a ver si va a ser problema de tu bios... si ves alguna versión nueva de tu bios, no pierdes nada con actualizarla... quizás tenga algún tipo de incompatibilidad

----------

## Magnum44

OEE!! ya funciona! No se cómo ni porqué ha dejado de dar problemas, pero ya funciona. La configuración con la que me he quedado es esta:

```

# cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.20-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 udev doscsi video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=791 splash=verbose,fadein,theme:emergence CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.20-gentoo-r8

title=Microsoft Windows Vista

#map (hd0) (hd1)

#map (hd1) (hd0)

rootnoverify (hd1,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

```
# cat /boot/grub/device.map

(fd0)   /dev/fd0

(hd0)   /dev/sda

(hd1)   /dev/sdb

```

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas. Aún no me ha quedado muy claro qué es lo que fallaba,  pero ya funciona, así que daré el hilo por cerrado, y hasta la próxima que me vuelva a pasar xD.

----------

## sefirotsama

Yo es que no sÃ© pq no te iva... a mi me fuÃ© a la primera. Vaya... he entrado en el 2 veces desde hace 3 meses (y fuÃ© para enseÃ±arselo a mi hermana pequeÃ±a que le hace gracia) pero iva cuando lo mirÃ©...

TratÃ© el arranque igual que el de un WinXP

----------

